# opening for billing/coding manager in delaware



## dollyfader (Oct 6, 2011)

BILLING/CODING MANAGER
General Purpose
Responsible for leading and planning the billing operation of the practice and is accountable for designing, implementing and enforcing policies and procedures, as well as streamlining effective billing processes across multiple entities.
Main Job Tasks and Responsibilities
	oversee and streamline the billing and collection processes
	coordinate follow up, collection and allocation of payments
	assure appropriate codes are used to generate proper billing
	provide coding/billing mentoring and training for staff
	coordinate monitoring of patient account details for non-payments, delayed payments, and other irregularities
	manage and process adjustments
	physician liaison
	responsible for communicating with patients via phone or mail to resolve any complaints/conflicts
Education and Experience
•	Bachelor's Degree â€“ preferred 
•	3-5 years of physician billing experience
•	proficient in billing system applications
•	proficient in relevant Microsoft applications
•	certification in medical coding
•	strong medical terminology
Key Competencies
	attention to detail and accuracy
	strong interpersonal, leadership, and communication skills
	strong organizational skills
	problem-solving skills
	decision-making skills
	stress tolerance
	conflict management skills

CONTACT: Gail M. Klee, Director of Human Resources â€“ gklee@cmghospitalist.com


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Dolly:

I copied and pasted your add to my Local Chapter Forum's page as well.  

How are you doing by the way?

Thanks


----------



## dollyfader (Oct 9, 2011)

*Hi Roxanne*

We were wondering if someone would read the posting here. Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sure people are reading the post from here, I just thought since Delaware is not really all that far from PA I"d post in my local forum.  We always promote our Local Chapter's Forum page to our members.  We tell them this is our "backup" way of communicating with them between meetings and our monthly newsletters that go out.....


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 9, 2011)

dollyfader said:


> We were wondering if someone would read the posting here. Thanks for sharing the information.




Also if you check out the "views" to this post you'll see that it's been "viewed" 110 times so far.


----------

